

How Wolfram Alpha May Trump Google - hhm
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/23468/

======
hegemonicon
They seem to be going about the same task in two different ways. Alpha is
built essentially by having an army of experts massage the data, and input it
to a specially designed database. My guess is google will just apply what it
knows about search to its newly available data, without messing around with
it.

I'm suspicious of Alpha's ability to live up to its hype, unless there's
significantly more to its inner workings than I'm aware of. It almost seems
like a brute force solution to the problem.

